# Clipper blades



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Can someone please explain them? ;p I have the Wahl Arco SE clippers with adjustable blade. It's #9,10,15, 30 and 40. I use it with combs on it except for doing paw pads. I use it with the blade in the highest position. Maybe if I actually understood the reason behind being able to adjust the blade I might get better results? Not unhappy now, but there's always room for improvement. Thanks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Try this. http://www.revivalanimal.com/articles/clipper-blade-chart.html


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks, I'm gonna print that out and keep with the clippers.


----------

